# can Clown Loaches take it?



## cory dawg (May 20, 2007)

Can clown loaches take salt added to the aquarium at a slow rate for the treatment of ICH? I have a tank with 2 very small clowns 15 cardinal tetras and 4 very small raphael catfish. There is ICH in my tank but only the loaches are showing it of course.


----------



## Enzo (Mar 25, 2007)

i've been told that you can add 1 tbs per 5 gallons and it will actually help the fish breath better even the clown i never tried it because i worried about my clown too


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

If you can go pick up some cupramine by seachem. It works great and if you dont have any inverts or plants its very safe for your fish when used correctly. Plus a bottle will last you forever.


----------



## cory dawg (May 20, 2007)

My Clowns died because of the ICK. My Neon Tetras are still going and the Raphael catfish are too.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

so sorry for your loss.  
i hope the other fish will be ok.


----------

